# Gen Nakasone & NSA/CYBERCOM



## SierraWave (Oct 13, 2020)

WIRED Magazine just posted an interesting profile about General Nakasone and his rise within military intelligence to his current position as head of the NSA & CYBERCOM. Nothing too revolutionary, but well-reported and interesting nonetheless. The article focuses on his desire for far more aggressive cyber operations outside of the normal boundaries of war, which seems especially pertinent given the recent news this week about CYBERCOM's attacks against the "TrickBot" malware network. Good reading for anyone interested.

Article:
WIRED: The Man Who Speaks Softly--And Commands A Big Cyber Army (13 Oct 2020)

TrickBot:
Washington Post: Cyber Command seeks to disrupt world's largest botnet (9 Oct 2020)

LawFare: Persistently Engaging TrickBot: USCYBERCOM Takes on a Notorious Botnet (12 Oct 2020)


----------

